# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  IoT Humidor

## dz32

Arduino to monitor your humidor temp+ humidity and send you email alerts if it gets out of sorts.

http://sandsprite.com/humidor/help/

----------


## dclamp

Looks good! I created a temperature monitor with Arduino to monitor the temp of some computer equipment and had it logged in a MySQL db as well. I intended to create a nice looking report like that but never got around to it. Ended up not needing it. 

Keep us updated with all your projects!

----------


## dz32

[...]

----------

